# compound routine?



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

Changing up now for the next 8 weeks because not seeing any results from isolation training, going back to compounds wit 1 or 2 isolation pack on a bit of size.

Looking to do a push,pull,legs routine all barbell and come up with this. Feedback apprecited 

push 5x5

bench press

close grip bp

standing press

weighted dips

press up

pull 5x5

deadlift

hang clean

pull ups.chin ups

bent over row

rear deltoid raise

legs 5x5

squat

calf raise

week1-push, pull, legs week2-pull,legs,push and so on


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

looks ok

switch cleans and sldl to pull day and alternate deads and squats each week to avoid burnout imo


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> looks ok
> 
> switch cleans and sldl to pull day and alternate deads and squats each week to avoid burnout imo


How does that look? Not too much for a pull routine?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

if you stick with this and get stronger on all them and throw in some big feeds you will see some very serious growth


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Moonbeam said:


> How does that look? Not too much for a pull routine?


if it was me pull day would be something like this

deads (one week reg, next week stiff legged, week after rack pulls then regs again)

bent over rows

chins

cleans

rear delt work


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

Cheers Rick much apprecited


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

no worries mate keep us informed how you get on :thumb:


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

Yeah will do


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

this is what I decided on after, push today. Feeling great from legs and pull sessions.

legs

squat

leg press

calf raise

pull

deadlift (alternate weekly)

bb row

cleans (rear deltoid raise)

weighted pull up

Push

bench press

close grip bp

standing military press

weighted dips

Nice and simple 5x5


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Rick89 said:


> if you stick with this and get stronger on all them and throw in some big feeds you will see some very serious growth


x2 ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^You will be very happy on this if you rest and eat plenty as said above


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2012)

How you getting on with this routine mate, quite like the look of it myself and dont really feel isolations are giving me the best growth at all


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

Jd123 said:


> How you getting on with this routine mate, quite like the look of it myself and dont really feel isolations are giving me the best growth at all


Yeah mate very good indeed. Strength went right up and defintaly feel the burn. I switch the reps and sets around. 1 week I will stick to 5x5 and the next I will do 12-10-10-8-6. 5x5 is good but things like delt work and calf raise I cant hit heavy so I do some isolation with that rep range.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2012)

Good, deffinetly feel the need for change in my routine. Seen some decent gains then I trust?


----------



## Pkant2002 (Nov 4, 2011)

Out if curiosity would a routine like this work on cycle as well ?


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

jd123 yeah you will see really good gains if your diet is right. I have noticed I sleep well and my appatite is strong on this routine. I have always done isolation and to be fair it gets a bit boring, compound and strength is so much better for me personally. Takes 2 days to recover after a workout.

Pkant2002

yeah mate dont see why not. I have been gaining about 2lbs a week naturally before I went into hospital few days ago so on a cycle you will see some good gains quick mate


----------

